# I cant stop buying guns!



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I cant stop. I think I am addicted to buying guns. I have bought 6 in the last month and three of those this week alone. In the last month Ive spent over $1800 on guns and ammo. Although, I am now fairly stocked up on ammo for the guns Ive bought. And, Im wanting more. I keep reading gun forums and watching youtube videos of guns being fired and I just want to buy all of them. I really need to stop. Im usually not this spend happy with my money but for the last month Ive been down with my back and hardly able to walk so Ive been on the computer and so bored. And, guns are exciting. I need to hurry up and have my back surgery so I can stop spending money, lol.. 


(by the way for all you govt folks reading this, after typing the above statement, I went and sold all my guns and no longer have any guns or ammo)


----------



## DanCurrier (Feb 8, 2008)

I have the same problem with video games, the only thing is, is that the govt has yet to control these yet.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you have enough guns and ammo of the right type to supply a 12 man squad I would """"keep buying them anyway."""" 

Actually, I have been down with my back many times myself, sometime flat on my back so I know what you mean.

But if I were you right now, I would be stocking up on other things you may find yourself needing shorting down the road such as store-able food or anything that will help me get over the hump I see coming. And the writing is on the wall. 

And you are like me, you are especially vaunerable right now with your back. If the dollar goes down hill like it looks like it will, it would have been well spent, if it had been spent ahead of time on things to make the rough ride easier.
I have actually been thinking of selling a couple of my guns so I can buy a couple of pigs and a milk goat. :shrug: Hey I can't eat the guns and have plenty of them. 

JMHO
Dennis


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

Money has kept my purchasing in check. I have found that by picking "MY" rifle, customizing is cheaper and just as fun. Also, if you have the money and the time look into reloading it can also get expensive but has alot more utility since you can only hold so many guns.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Stop, take a deep breath, and go buy some food.

When trouble strikes, you're going to get hungry and you're only going to have three options:

1. Shoot an animal, if you can find one, and make food out of it.
2. Barter one or more of your firearms and/or ammo.
3. Point your weapon at a person and use it to take their food.

I don't think you're a bad person, but hunger does weird things to people, especially people with guns.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

NoClue said:


> Stop, take a deep breath, and go buy some food.
> 
> When trouble strikes, you're going to get hungry and you're only going to have three options:
> 
> ...


I agree. I think there was a recipe in Soldier of Fortune years ago for some kind of survival mix.... uncooked rice, peanut butter, bacon bits, honey, wheat germ and soy powder. Wasn't very tasty, but they said you were only supposed to have two-fingers full for each meal and it could keep you alive for a long time.

Have a few months worth of that onhand and lots of drinking water and you should be set!


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

I've owned a few handguns for over 10 years and never really went out to the range very often. Since I came back from Iraq, I noticed I bought 4 guns within a year (mostly rifles) and go to the range on average of twice a month now.

My VA counselor tells me, it may be PTSD and she has logged it in my file in case the government decides to offer a benefit to suffering veterans in the future.


----------



## hacon1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I had an epiphany today. I realized that I have been living in denial. Yes, I was only fooling myself. As much as it pains me to admit it I have to face the truth that, yes, I am an addict.

I don't know how I got here. It was a slow process. So slow that it snuck up on me. I didn't see it coming. But now, looking back, it is so clear, the slow evolution. The steady progression to more and more powerful and addictive vices.

Like all youth I thought that I was immune. That I could handle it. I started out small. Just a little .22. And occasionally a .410. But that was it. And I was satisfied with that. But with all addictions, you have to eventually up the ante. It takes a stronger and stronger dose to get the same thrill.

And of course my so-called "friends" were always there to introduce me to the next level. They said "Hey man you gotta try this. It's a rush!!!" It wasn't long before I had graduated to 30-30 and 12 ga.

But I still had it under control. Or so I thought. I didn't spend my last dollar to get the next "fix". I kept my bills paid, I didn't miss work because of my "hobby", I didn't recognize it as an addiction then. No, I wasn't one of "them".

I saw them, at the range or the gun show. Wandering around with that far off glassy gaze in their eyes. Check book in hand frantically searching for some new high. I wasnât like them. I had never put anything on layaway. I didn't figure out how many days I had to work to buy this or that caliber.

But I found myself having to go to a more powerful caliber to get the same high. Before I realized it I was doing .308's. And then when I slipped into the world of Magnums I started to realize that I might have a problem. But I squashed that thought. "Hey it's just a hobby. I can handle it."

It was my thing it wasn't affecting my home life. But I was wrong. I started making excuses to get out of family functions. I couldn't go to the in-laws this weekend, there's a gun show downtown. The wife and I's nights out revolved around a gun show or an auction somewhere. And I took her on vacations. We went to the SHOT show in Vegas twice. We went to Knob Creek. We were well traveled. But, I think when I bought the .50 caliber that was the last straw for her.

But I was fine. I sat at home and admired my collection. And I didn't have to worry about groceries and electric bills and stuff. I could by all the cases of 7.62X39 that I wanted. I was happy. I thought.

But then I met a dealer. He was so sly at first. He introduced me to new and wondrous experiences I had never dreamed of. He would say, "Hey man come on over and try out this new stuff I got in." And like all dealers it was always free, at first. We would go out back of the shop and load up a couple of belts of .308 and take turns hitting the 1919. But I was just experimenting. I wasn't one of those belt fed heads.

But soon the craving was getting unbearable. The longing to be able to run through a belt anytime I wanted. I finally took the plunge and bought one. But I only used it socially. Only when friends came over. 

But then I couldn't control it and I started using when I was alone. I remember the feeling of shame when I would come down from the high and see all the empties lying scattered around the yard. But then I would load another belt or clip and blast myself into orgasmic rhapsody. 

Untroubled by any cares. I started to notice the panicky feeling when I would be able to see the bottom of an ammo can and realize that it was almost empty. I found myself rummaging through the shed looking for any cartridges that I may have overlooked. I started out buying buy the box or the brick. But before I knew it I was buying by the case. I could figure shipping charges off the top of my head. I was on a first name basis with the UPS man. I was calling up dealers and asking them to hook me up. Yes I had become hooked.

But I still reasoned with my guilt. I made excuses, like all addicts. At least I wasn't into the really hard stuff. I wasn't main lining. I would never go full auto. Those guys were the real addicts.

But today I fell off of the last cliff. I couldn't help myself, I filed the forms for a class lll. I can't deny it now. I held out for as long as I could, I fought the good fight. But in the end the addiction was too strong, or I was too weak. But now that I have acknowledged it I can face it, embrace it. Yes I am an addict, but I am not ashamed, hell no!!! I am an addict and proud of it!!! 

BTW, does anybody have any .308 they could spare? Not the cheap stuff, some good AP or API? And don't try to pass off that reload crap as match, I can tell the difference!! I'll pay top dollar for some real LC.
Will work for ammo.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'd say you need to stop and make a comprehensive list of all the other things you need besides guns. Do you have a water supply? How much food do you have put back? If the power and gas are off how will you cook, stay warm and have lights to see by? How are you going to entertain yourself and your family without the tv or internet? Do you have enough warm winter clothing and footwear? Do you have a Swing Away can opener? How about the cans of food? Do you have a BOB? How about extra gas for your vehicle? Do you have seeds to plant a garden? DO you have chickens? There is way more to life and survival than guns.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Went thru the same thing. Decided to greatly reduce my armorment inventory. Now have settled on couple of rifles, couple of pistols, and a shotgun. 
Well maybe three rifles, and four pistols. Or is it five rifles and 8 pistols? 
Oh yea, forgot about those other two shotguns in my safe.

never mind

alan


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Unfortunately I've moved on to the harder stuff. Big bore is sooooo enticing, and soooo expensive to shoot. Class III is on the horizon, that'll be the end of me.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, DH was headed that way too.
I put my foot down!
Nope, he cannot have another gun till I get one, and DS#3 gets one!
(well, ok, I give, I got mine already)

I will be picking up DS's gun tomarrow. Total surprise for his 14th birthday.



so, I guess I need to put back some money, don't know what DH is looking for next, he has 7 rifles already.


----------



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Hacon1 FOTFLMAO!
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

mamajohnson said:


> so, I guess I need to put back some money, don't know what DH is looking for next, he has 7 rifles already.


Your from Texas and thats all?
Well, it's a good start.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

BillHoo said:


> My VA counselor tells me, it may be PTSD and she has logged it in my file in case the government decides to offer a benefit to suffering veterans in the future.



Sad truth is that if your VA counselor pins the PTSD disorder on you then you will no longer be legally allowed to own guns. They just passed a law in congress that has that in it. Veterens with mental disorders and PTSD was mentioned will be inelegible. I would fight that if ya can. Or look into it.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

BillHoo said:


> I've owned a few handguns for over 10 years and never really went out to the range very often. Since I came back from Iraq, I noticed I bought 4 guns within a year (mostly rifles) and go to the range on average of twice a month now.
> 
> My VA counselor tells me, it may be PTSD and she has logged it in my file in case the government decides to offer a benefit to suffering veterans in the future.


Or confiscate guns from those with PTSD.

Oh,reading further seems TP mentions that very thing.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Morning Owl said:


> Hacon1 FOTFLMAO!
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Ditto


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I dont like what Im reading. Im service connected for depression. But, it would be a very bad idea if they tried to take my guns. A very bad idea. 

Ive been playing with the two pistols I got in today. Went outside and shot a tree with my new Glock 23. It was a bad tree though and deserved it. Only shot it once as I was hobbling outside hunched over with my back but, I had to shoot it. Couldnt have it sit here unshot. Havent been able to shoot the Makarov yet as my ammo did not show up in the mail yet. Have a 31 round magazine coming in for the Glock as well. Figured Id get one now before the new administration takes over and they disapear. 

Im already trying to locate my next gun. Want something pretty small for cocealed carry that I can just drop in my pocket. Wanting something like a Kel-tec P32. Those are tiny. 

My brother is picking me up sunday to go look at 78 acres that are for sale we might buy. We will be stopping by his place and burning some lead that day. Got 400 more AK rounds in today and will probably shoot it all up sunday, lol. Will be breaking in the new guns as well. There is nothing more fun than bump firing an AK-47,lol. Also supposed to meet someone this week to pick up a Walther P22. Those are fund pistols that you can shoot all day long for cheap.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't stop. When you get hungry, I'll trade you some packets of black pepper, for a nice 12 gauge... of course, I'd have someone covering my six during the transaction. Heck, I don't need no stinkin' 12 gauge, make it a TC Contender with a match grade .22lr, or a .223, or a 16" 30.30, or a 45.70 in a 16 or 21" barrel... Yeah!!!

The guns I need right now, check that.... the #1 gun I need the most, with one or two accessories, would eat up that 1800$ all by itself. I'd like another .44, around 600... another 10-22, ~200 with scope...

Guns are great, but you can't eat em. True, they can possibly help you obtain food, but remember, wildlife disappears within two weeks... and if you don't have food stored, it means taking it from humans. If you're already in E Texas, I'm sure you know already, even the liberal Democrats here are armed to the teeth... I have no intentions of possibly gettin myself shot, even going near anyones home, unless they're expecting me beforehand. Hunkering down for a couple of weeks would be the most prudent thing.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

nathan104 said:


> Havent been able to shoot the Makarov yet as my ammo did not show up in the mail yet. Have a 31 round magazine coming in for the Glock as well. Figured Id get one now before the new administration takes over and they disapear.


You got a Makarov? I have one, and love it! Very sweet.
I have not shot it since I injured my hand, (close encounter with a skill saw, ya know they are almost as dangerous as a chain saw!) I am hoping I still can. 

*sigh* guess I will pick up ammo when I pick up the gun tomarrow, I need to go see if I can shoot that baby.

And... hunter63, the thing is DH keeps giving the kids guns! (ok, DD is only 9, she doesnt get one yet) I know we have bought way more, but that seems to be all that we have in the house! lol!
kids, gotta love 'em!


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yes, just got it in. Its an East German Mak, year is 1962. Its a very nice pistol. Feels perfect in the hand. They are super guns. Have a great history to them as well. I order my ammo from cheaperthandirt.com. Wish they would have a gun show close by me sometime.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

As Bruce Willis says in the movie 'Die Hard', "Welcome to the party pal!!"

In the US Marine Corps they paid me to use weapons of various calibers and I was issued a fully automatic M-60 Machine Gun in 7.62X51 mm (7.62mm N.A.T.O.). 










I could outfit an South American Guerilla force due to my being exposed to the U.S. Marine Corps. I have many Soviet-Bloc weapons - better to know the capabilities of your enemies weapons!!










Did somebody say "Makarov???" I just luvs my 9mm Makarov (9X18mm)!! 










That and I have a Hungarian PA-63 in 9mm Makarov (9X18mm). I won't even go into all of the other calibers here on the hilltop...


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

radiofish- Yours looks like an East German as well with replacement grips. Is that correct. The Makarov has to be the most comfortable gun Ive ever held. As for military exposure, I would probably have just as many guns whether I was in the military or not. Before I enlisted, I was concealed carrying a s&w 9mm every where I went. . Of course, I was a young idiot at the time and its a wonder I didnt get myself shot.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

nathan104 said:


> Im already trying to locate my next gun. Want something pretty small for cocealed carry that I can just drop in my pocket. Wanting something like a Kel-tec P32. Those are tiny.


I like my p32 but ruger just announced a very keltec like .380 I am looking foward to seeing. I keep the p32 although I moved up to a smith 642 as my serious light gun - for now. The keltec is so small and light but I am wanting a kahr polymer 9 mm eventually. I have the kahr k9 and love it other than the weight. 



nathan104 said:


> There is nothing more fun than bump firing an AK-47,lol.


Then apparently ya have not shot legal silenced full auto  its more fun to hit what ya want to 


Back to the original question/comment... gunitus is a condition I have been inflicted with for years. I like em and shoot em all - sling shots to machine guns. It comes and goes in spells- unless absolute "steals" show up un announced then all bets are off 

but lately I am thinking seriously of thinnin the herd quite a bit. I don't play with them as much as I should and some haven't been fed for years... poor things  but there are a few I still want- just one more I keep hearing and have for years.....


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I guess I should have said that there is nothing more fun THAT I COULD AFFORD as bump firing an AK. LOL. 

I would love to have a legal full auto but the prices are just insane. I got to play with full autos quite a bit in the army, none silenced though. Was thinking of getting a silencer for the Wlather P22 but paying the $200 tax for it after paying for the silencer itself turns me off to it.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

nathan104 said:


> Well, I guess I should have said that there is nothing more fun THAT I COULD AFFORD as bump firing an AK. LOL.
> 
> I would love to have a legal full auto but the prices are just insane. I got to play with full autos quite a bit in the army, none silenced though. Was thinking of getting a silencer for the Wlather P22 but paying the $200 tax for it after paying for the silencer itself turns me off to it.



Nathan- I understand the whole cost thing. I got mine back when it was still cheap... its worth quite a bit more now. I have been thinkin of sellin it but I know I would never replace it. I have been kickin myself for not gettin a few more then but after all "I don't really need it etc"... oh boy - kick self kick self ... 

Don't fret the 200.00- it is likely the best 200.00 you will spend. The fun and even practical value of a can for a .22 is way more than that. Figure ten years at 20 a year vs the fun and savings in legal fees for the alternative 

They are a hoot....

I want a few cans if I can swing them this year. I was gonna get a muzzle can for a .22 and set up several guns for it.


----------



## hacon1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I fully intend on getting one for my Remmington 700 .308!!! It cuts the recoil in half and all you hear is the sonic crack. I just get giddy thinking about it! :happy: :bouncy: :banana02: :dance: Well worth the $600 it's gonna cost me!


----------

